# Logo transparent machen



## makato (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mich schon durch die Threats gelesen, aber nichts passendes gefunden

Mein Probelm:

Ich möchte ein Logo transparent machen. Ausgangsgröße: 120x60. Zielgröße: 120x60 und 88x3. Format: gif
Habe es mit dem Zauberstab ebenso wie mit dem magischem Radirgummi probiert und dann über "für Webspeichern" gesichtert.

Das Ergebnis ist jedesmal grausam verpixelt .

Ich freu mich über eure Vorschläge. Gerne auch alternativen zu Photoshop. Benutze allerdings einen Mac (Leopard).

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Marius Heil (15. Juli 2010)

Kann ich zwar persönlich nicht empfehlen weil ich es grauslig finde, aber damit geht es zumindest ;-)
http://www.gimp.org/macintosh/
Auf der anderen Seite, wenn du Photoshop besitzt brauchst du das nicht, was du mit Gimp hinbekommst sollte auch ohne Probleme mit Photoshop machbar sein.
Beim Zauberstab kannst du so Dinge wie Kantenabrundung und so definieren, einfach mal oben in der Werkzeugleiste schauen wenn der Zauberstab ausgewählt ist, da sollte ein Button zum Verfeinern der Auswahl sein.
Ansonsten kann gif nur volltransparenz speicher, sprich: transparent ja / nein. Einen alhpakanal mit mehreren Stufen kann gif nicht, dazu müsstest du es als png speichern.
Wenn dir der Untergrund bekannt ist über dem du das gif anzeigen möchtest kannst du beim speichern eine Hintergrundfarbe wählen, dann werden halbtransparente pixel mit diesem Hintergrund gemischt. Probier dazu zB mal den Speichern fürs Web Dialog mit strg+alt+shift+s. Sollte unter Mac ähnlich zu finden sein, auch wenn ich als bei manchen mac kürzeln nicht verstehe wie die überhaupt greifbar sein sollen.
Bei gif gibt es eine farbpalette, meist 256 farben, da das nciht viele sind kann man zwischen mehreren optimierungsmöglichkeiten wie dither, muster, etc wählen, damit kannst auch rumspielen.

Viel Glück

PS: Wer bedroht dich denn? (Threat / Thread ;-))


----------



## makato (16. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.
Habe Deine Tips mal ausprobiert, zu frieden bin ich mit den Ergebnissen nicht  zu mindestn wenn ich es in gif abspeicher. im png siehts super aus, aber der tolle IE kann ja leider immer noch nicht transparente png darstellen. 

Weitere Tipps?


----------



## chmee (16. Juli 2010)

Ja, Du hast es selbst genannt, GIF kennt nur einbittiges Alpha.

Lösungen wären:

(1) pngfix für die IEs in die Seite einbauen
(2) Hintergrundfarbe der Seite hinter das Logo legen, damit keine eigenartigen Blitzer im GIF entstehen. 

Arbeitsweise:
(A) Zwei Ebenen : Grundebene(Hintergrundfarbe Seite) und Logoebene schon maskiert
(B) Maske der Logoebene auswählen und um 1px vergrößern
(C) auf die Grundebene anwenden
(D) Diese Maske mit Tonwertkorrektur ganz hart auf schwarz weiss stellen
(D) zusammenfügen
(E) dann als GIF speichern

mfg chmee


----------

